

JPEG Looking to Add DRM to Images Supposedly to Protect Images from Gov - ScottWRobinson
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150714/06503331631/jpeg-looking-to-add-drm-to-images-supposedly-to-protect-images-govt-surveillance.shtml

======
duncan_bayne
The article mentions screenshots as a means of DRM circumvention.

Sure, but this is why individual calls for DRM in individual components (e.g.
"just in certain websites") are disastrous. They combine to make profoundly
anti-user systems.

Once you have DRM in JPEGs, browsers, monitors, video cards etc. you can
achieve full-stack lockout.

